# What's the name of this thing?



## Shreddies (Aug 25, 2015)

The thing in question is a decorative bit of fabric (sometimes with an emblem on it) that hangs over a breastplate and down past the waist, as seen here: Protector's Armor

I could swear I knew the name of it before, but now I can't remember and it's driving me nuts.


----------



## Russ (Aug 25, 2015)

I would call it a tabbard, but there may be a more specific name you are looking for.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 25, 2015)

A surcoat? From what you describe. I'm on th kindl at th mo and can't open links.


----------



## thecoldembrace (Aug 25, 2015)

That is a tabard. 

"a coarse sleeveless garment worn as the outer dress of medieval peasants and clerics, or worn as a surcoat over armor"


-Cold


----------



## Shreddies (Aug 25, 2015)

Thank you for the quick reply. Tabard was the word I was looking for.


----------

